# Compiling w/ project builder



## Clarus (Apr 7, 2001)

I have just downloaded an uncompiled version of irc but I'm not exactly sure how to myself.  the folder that it is in is called irc2.10.3l so I'm not sure what  the hell to do.  anyone wishing to break this process down into edible portions would be very appreciated.  

-Lucian


----------



## marmoset (Apr 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Clarus _
> *I have just downloaded an uncompiled version of irc but I'm not exactly sure how to myself.  the folder that it is in is called irc2.10.3l so I'm not sure what  the hell to do.  anyone wishing to break this process down into edible portions would be very appreciated.*



Generally speaking, if it's a reasonable modern piece of
Unix software and it doesn't depend on things
you don't have (i.e. X11) the general
process is (from the Terminal, as an administrator):

- gnutar xzvf {packagename}.tar.gz
- cd {packagename}

{before the next steps, peruse any READMEs or
 INSTALLs in the directory for configuration
 options}

- ./configure
- make
- sudo make install
- rehash

If you get errors during the configure or make
steps, you'll probably need to consult your
local guru for assistance.


----------



## Clarus (Apr 7, 2001)

The process you describe seems easy enough but when I type that with the package name (and I have no idea what the package name is so I used the folder name) I got this

[localhost:~] lucianr% gnutar xzvf {irc2.10.3l}.tar.gz
tar (child): Cannot open archive irc2.10.3l.tar.gz: No such file or directory
tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
gnutar: Child returned status 2
gnutar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

the file is from www.macaddict.com/osx and is under the terminal section.

If I could just figure out how to compile this I believe that I can go from here without any problems.  Thanks.

-Lucian


----------



## marmoset (Apr 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Clarus _
> *The process you describe seems easy enough but when I type that with the package name (and I have no idea what the package name is so I used the folder name) I got this
> 
> [localhost:~] lucianr% gnutar xzvf {irc2.10.3l}.tar.gz
> ...



Take advantage of tab completion in Terminal --
while sitting in the directory where you downloaded
the package, type tar xvzf and just the first few
letters of your package's filename, then press the
TAB key.  The shell will autocomplete the filename
in your command.  Very handy.


----------



## Clarus (Apr 7, 2001)

ok I know i'm starting to be a pain in the ass but that didnt work...  different error message though...

[localhost:~] lucianr% cd desktop
[localhost:~/desktop] lucianr% tar xvzf irc2.10.3l/

gzip: stdin: Is a directory
tar: End of archive volume 1 reached
tar: Sorry, unable to determine archive format.
[localhost:~/desktop] lucianr% 

any suggestions?

-Lucian


----------



## marmoset (Apr 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Clarus _
> *
> any suggestions?
> *



Okay, it looks like you've already successfully
unarchived the source code, so you can proceed
by going into the directory and starting the
build process.

Just cd into your irc2.10.3l/ directory
and pick it up from the ./configure step.


----------



## Clarus (Apr 8, 2001)

well this time i have gotten some results from the ./configure command but when I try to do make I get this

[localhost:~/desktop/irc2.10.3l] lucianr% make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

great...

and thanks for the patience.  I am learning!

-Lucian


----------



## Brian Somers (Apr 9, 2001)

make requires the name of the file you want, i.e.

make NewApp.o

For make to work, you need to have a makefile available or pointed to that knows how to process your files correctly. Hope this helps.


----------



## endian (Apr 9, 2001)

Do you absolutely *need* to use that client? There's a binary of BitchX on Versiontracker, and I used to use one I compiled myself back in the PB days.

Also look at http://www.irchelp.org/ there are links to some CLI clients that might be easier to build there


----------

